# Luxuorius money



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Some jobs flourish in times of prosperity and they bring lots and lots of money. Some other jobs attend to the other category called “necessity” like selling grain foods, fish and poultry ..etc. or sell basic hardware … etc. 

When you look at the prices and revenues of each , you can’t help it but think. 

A small grocery store sells generally essential stuff, and margin of profit may be OK or good, but look at 5 star anything, and that is where money is pouring. 

A few years back , maybe first year of my marriage I went into a store and asked about the price of a dress for my wife. He told me it was the equivalent of US$ 550 !!! He looked at my face and followed : Oh, we will give you a discount !

That day I realized there were two different worlds. That dress cannot be more than $20 max where I usually shop. Even if I was ignorant of dresses ..etc. my wife later confirmed such pricing is a rip-off. 

A few years later I was in Italy in a biz trip and wanted to buy something for DW. Most them ladies love small handbags I thought. So, I went in a store and asked about a small one. The answer was about US$ 800 !!! ummmm . Did I say I was shocked ! My wife buys a bag almost every month and none of them has exceeded $ 25. So , there are indeed two worlds around us. 

We generally understand and agree that (you get what you pay for) with regards to functionality and quality. But common, 2 or 3 times, or even 5 times the price is understandable , but 20-30 times difference ??? 

This thread is not about envying those shopkeepers , or laughing at those customers , it is rather an attempt to understand the psychology of people paying such big money for generally non-essential items, and avoiding the less costly route of preparedness which doesn’t cost anywhere near that. 

A guy I know built his big house and put lots of fancy furniture. I have focused my attention on the non-essential stuff he put there. There was a large vase that must have cost $$$ 1000s …. But at the same time, there was NO fire extinguisher in the house ( around US$30-50 each). 

Why do you think people do that ? 

And do you think us preppers should look for 5 star businesses that bring real big money like selling Rollexes and diamond instead of small engine repair or selling seeds ?


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I think they want the big name. The prestige. I've heard plenty of stigma against 'wal-mart shoppers'. And that they just think differently. I've heard the phrase "Being poor means knowing what everything costs." One could substitute poor with frugal.

My mom worked for people that didn't ask "How much is it?". They just said "I'll take it." and bought it, without worrying about price.

I think your examples had you as a tourist too? As a non-resident, you will probably end up at stores paying big bucks (and charging the same) for their easy to access locations.

As to businesses, I still think it's better to look at your interests and strengths. For example, I've decided to concentrate on bringing in income by writing. I can do web design, which in theory would pay better. But I do not like marketing, selling, small talk, etc. And at this point in my life, its better to change my focus to writing than to pretend to be an extrovert.

Of course, if you have two interests, and one caters to tourists / wealthy people / etc than follow that one!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

welcome to FunWorld, where Family Dysfunction & Conspicuous Consumption are two sides of the same coin!


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> welcome to FunWorld, where Family Dysfunction & Conspicuous Consumption are two sides of the same coin!


You are right, Blob

Me and my family are almost the LAST people in our neighborhood to buy a thing. I was last to install a dish antena, the last to by a cell phone, the last one to buy a laptop. Always wait until it becomes really really necessary ( and cheaper too !).

I remember when internet came around us , I didn't rush to buy a combatible PC (with modem) and only started to take the kids & mom to a cafe every other week where they play a bit on computers and me and the Mrs. drink coffee.

Then one day, we visited one relative who was FIRST to have anything. I was friends with him ( sort of an odd couple ... LOL ) and also was close to his kids. One of them asked me about something related to his school work. I rolled my eyes and asked him : Have you tried the internet ??? He didn't, because he spent most of his internet time on chat sites and such . I doubt he knew at that time what else was there in the net.

I once visited his house and for some reason used my pocket knife. The blades were rusted, but it was dear to me. I forgot it somewhere , he found it and tossed it in the garbage. I trust that he didn't know it was mine. A few weeks later he came to know it was mine because I asked my wife if she saw it and she asked his wife if they saw a knife somewhere and she told my DW that indeed her husband has seen it and thrown it away.

OK, never mind. But he was the kind gentleman that I know not to hurt a fly. Next time he saw me he gave me a Wenger SAK as a form of apology. His gift was maybe 15 times the price of my rusted knife. Naturally I refused, but ( naturally too ) he insited.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> As to businesses, I still think it's better to look at your interests and strengths. For example, I've decided to concentrate on bringing in income by writing. I can do web design, which in theory would pay better. But I do not like marketing, selling, small talk, etc. And at this point in my life, its better to change my focus to writing than to pretend to be an extrovert.


I am an introvert too :ignore:
(OK, can be a bit of an extrovert behind the screen only) 

I have done some extra work ( side biz ) by translating a few business works.
A nice guy I worked for suggested that I print a few biz cards and he would distribute among his clients. But I was too busy/lazy/introvert/whatever ... to do that. Maybe after retirement - a few years from now - I will have more time.



> But I do not like marketing, selling, small talk, etc.


LOL , me neither
That is why didn't become a millionaire.

Actually, when I see people talking about big malls and other countries with all those luxorious plazas or hotels , I really don't feel jellous or anything. I can just have as much fun sitting in my backyard and trying my home made Esbit or rocket stove. LOL


----------

